# squatting = κατάληψη εγκαταλελειμμένου χώρου



## nickel (Aug 15, 2012)

Είχαμε χτες ιδιωτική συζήτηση για το squatting και θα μας μεταφέρει η Αλεξάνδρα τις δικές της πληροφορίες και απορίες.

Εγώ θα αναφερθώ ειδικότερα στο squatting στην Αγγλία και ό,τι αναφέρει σχετικά το λήμμα της Wikipedia:

*Squatting in England*
Squatting in England usually refers to a person, not being the owner of a property, taking occupation of an empty house. People squat for a variety of reasons which include needing a home, protest, poverty and recreation. Criminal law refers to an "occupier" or "trespasser", and Civil Procedure Rules part 55 refer to possession claims against "trespassers".

Squatting in England may be either a civil or criminal matter depending upon circumstances, and repossession by the owners, occupiers or intended occupiers may be quick or slow, and may require legal process or police action. Occupation of property is governed by the Criminal Law Act 1977 section 6 which states that forceful entry (by anyone, including the rightful owner) against the wishes of an occupier, is usually a criminal offence and those doing so may be removed by police, even if they are the legal owners.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squatting_in_England
(Περισσότερα στην ενότητα Criminalisation)

Ποια είναι η δική μας αντίστοιχη νομοθεσία; Διαφέρουν τα παραπάνω εγγλέζικα από την _κατάληψη αδεσπότου (ακινήτου)_ (Α.Κ. 1075);


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 15, 2012)

Επειδή το νήμα δύσκολα θα αποφύγει την μεταφορά στην πολιτική ενότητα, δεν ξεκινάμε με την αφορμή γι' αυτή τη συζήτηση;


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2012)

Όπως ξέρεις, Cadmian, πολλές φορές γίνεται μεταφορά ορισμένων μηνυμάτων και όχι ολόκληρου του νήματος. Οπότε, καλή η ιδέα σου, προτείνω:

Όσοι νιώθουν τον πειρασμό να κάνουν πολιτικές παρεμβάσεις σε αυτό ή σε άλλα γλωσσικά νήματα, να μας κάνουν τη χάρη και να γράφουν τα πολιτικά σε χωριστά μηνύματα για να μπορούμε να τα μεταφέρουμε πιο εύκολα. TIA!
:upz:


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 15, 2012)

Δεν έγραψα το αποπάνω εν είδει αντιπαράθεσης. Απλά, το καθαρά γλωσσικό ή ορολογικό αντικείμενο του squatting ήδη λύνεται στο τίτλο, οπότε το νήμα αφορά -προφανώς- κάτι άλλο. 

Έτσι για το φολκλόρ, κι εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει η αντιπαραβολή των νομοθεσιών.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2012)

Έχει και γλωσσικό ψωμί. Π.χ. η _εγκατάλειψη_ αναπόφευκτα δημιουργεί πολλά ανορθόγραφα *_κατάλειψη_. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας ειδήσεις σαν αυτή καθημερινά, έχω αναρωτηθεί ποιο είναι το καθεστώς για τους squatters στην Αγγλία. Άλλη σχετική είδηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αντίστοιχο στην ελληνική νομοθεσία. Αν ο καταληψίας έχει τον έλεγχο της κεντρικής εισόδου (π.χ. έχει αλλάξει την κλειδαριά), τότε η διαδικασία έξωσης είναι πολύ μεγάλη υπόθεση. Πάντως ο νόμιμος ιδιοκτήτης χάνει το δικαίωμα να μένει στην ιδιοκτησία του μέχρι να αποφανθεί το δικαστήριο. Ως τότε οι squatters προστατεύονται από τον νόμο. Τυχαίνει να το ξέρω γιατί ο τελευταίος μου συγκάτοικος ήταν φοιτητής νομικής και είχαμε συζητήσει πολλές φορές περί του θέματος και μου είχε αναλύσει όλη την σχετική νομοθεσία.

Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για ιδιοκτησίες που δεν έχουν διεκδικητή ή που είναι εγκαταλελειμμένες. Μπορεί να πας διακοπές και όταν γυρίσεις να βρεις το σπίτι σου υπό κατάληψη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για ιδιοκτησίες που δεν έχουν διεκδικητή ή που είναι εγκαταλελειμμένες. Μπορεί να πας διακοπές και όταν γυρίσεις να βρεις το σπίτι σου υπό κατάληψη.


Οπότε το «κατάληψη εγκαταλελειμμένου χώρου» στον τίτλο είναι ανακριβές, όχι; Μήπως καλύτερα «κατάληψη κενής οικίας»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε το «κατάληψη εγκαταλελειμμένου χώρου» στον τίτλο είναι ανακριβές, όχι; Μήπως καλύτερα «κατάληψη κενής οικίας»;



Ναι, στην ουσία γι' αυτό πρόκειται. Για κατάληψη οικίας που έχει αφεθεί για οποιοδήποτε διάστημα και οποιονδήποτε λόγο (κυριολεκτικά μπορεί να πας για ψώνια και να βρεις squatters να έχουν αλλάξει τις κλειδαριές). Σημειωτέον ότι με τον παρόντα νόμο αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι παράνομο (είναι όμως παράλογο). Φυσικά τους λογαριασμούς τούς πληρώνει ο νόμιμος ιδιοκτήτης.

Υπάρχει επίσης ένα είδος χρησικτησίας, όπου καταληψίες που μένουν για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια σε εγκαταλελειμμένο σπίτι, γίνονται νόμιμοι ιδιοκτήτες. Υπόψιν ότι το σπίτι μπορεί να μην είναι απαραίτητα εγκαταλελειμμένο, απλά ο ιδιοκτήτης να μην μένει εκεί, γιατί π.χ. μετανάστευσε προσωρινά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

Να προσθέσω σε αυτά του Ελληγενή ότι για να γίνεις καταληψίας πρέπει να μην σε συλλάβουν για παραβίαση του χώρου, δηλαδή πρέπει να μπεις στο αδειανό σπίτι χωρίς να σε πάρει χαμπάρι κανείς και χωρίς εμφανή διάρρηξη. Η πιο συνηθισμένη μέθοδος είναι: περνάει ο Α από το αδειανό σπίτι και πετάει μια πέτρα και σπάει το παράθυρο και φεύγει πριν τον προλάβει κανένας. Μετά έρχεται ο Β φαινομενικά άσχετος με τον Α, και ακολουθεί τη μέθοδο _ήταν ανοιχτά και μπήκα_. Η νομοθεσία έχει γίνει πιο αυστηρή πλέον, αλλά όταν είχα πρωτοέρθει στο Λονδίνο υπήρχαν ακόμα πολλά τέτοια μέρη. Και επειδή squat και squalid είναι κοντά στο λεξικό, μου έχει μείνει ο συνειρμός κατάληψη = βρωμιά, εξαθλίωση και χάλι μαύρο. 

Οπότε στις περιγραφές που έκανα χτες για το πόσο βρωμερό και τρισάθλιο ήταν το Λονδίνο, γεμάτο ζητιάνους και άστεγους, να προσθέσω και τους καταληψίες. Συνήθως φοιτητές ή πανκιά- ναρκομανείς που ζούσαν σε τρισάθλιες συνθήκες, δέκα άτομα ανά δωμάτιο, σε εγκαταλελειμμένα κτίρια με υγρασία κλπ. Προσθέστε σ'αυτό και το πόσο καθαροί και τακτικοί είναι οι νεαροί ιθαγενείς, και αντιλαμβάνεστε για τι ποιότητα ζωής μιλάμε. Το μεγάλο δράμα είναι ότι σε παρόμοιες τρισάθλιες συνθήκες ζούσαν και όσοι πλήρωναν ενοίκιο. Γενικά, η ποιότητα της προς ενοικίαση κατοικίας ήταν τέτοια που καμιά φορά ήταν πιο ελκυστική λύση η κατάληψη. Τουλάχιστον δεν πλήρωνες ενοίκιο. mg:

Πρώτη μέρα στο πανεπιστήμιο, ο σύλλογος φοιτητών μας καλωσόρισε με ομιλία με πρακτικές πληροφορίες για την διαμονή μας στο Λονδίνο. Το πρόγραμμα περιλάμβανε:
α. ενημέρωση για το πώς να γίνετε καταληψίας χωρίς να σας συλλάβουν 
β. ενημέρωση για το που να βρείτε καλά ναρκωτικά ώστε να μην αρρωστήσετε :mellow:
γ. ενημέρωση για το τι να κάνετε αν σας συλλάβει η αστυνομία για οποιονδήποτε λόγο :inno:

Χρήσιμες πληροφορίες, δε λέω, αλλά μας είχαν κάνει τους αλλοδαπούς φοιτητές να αλληλοκοιταζόμαστε παραξενεμένοι, κυρίως για το ύφος. Ο σύλλογος φοιτητών θεωρούσε δεδομένο ότι στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας, που δεν θα μας κυνηγάει η αστυνομία, θα χτυπάμε ενέσεις ενώ θα σχεδιάζουμε διαρρήξεις ακατοίκητων σπιτιών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πρώτη μέρα στο πανεπιστήμιο, ο σύλλογος φοιτητών μας καλωσόρισε με ομιλία με πρακτικές πληροφορίες για την διαμονή μας στο Λονδίνο. Το πρόγραμμα περιλάμβανε:
> α. ενημέρωση για το πώς να γίνετε καταληψίας χωρίς να σας συλλάβουν
> β. ενημέρωση για το πού να βρείτε καλά ναρκωτικά ώστε να μην αρρωστήσετε :mellow:
> γ. ενημέρωση για το τι να κάνετε αν σας συλλάβει η αστυνομία για οποιονδήποτε λόγο :inno:
> ...



Ποιο γαμάτο πανεπιστήμιο είναι αυτό; Εμάς δεν μας ενημέρωσε κανείς για όλα αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

Να προσθέσω ότι ο homo Londinensis δεν καταλαβαίνει από μικρόβια, ψείρες, φυματίωση, λοιμώξεις κλπ. Κι αρχίζει από μικρή ηλικία η ανοσία. Ένα σωρό μωρά έχω δει στο μετρό να γλείφουν το πάτωμα, τις χειρολαβές κλπ, ενώ οι μαμάδες τους τα κοιτάζουν με απάθεια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ποιο γαμάτο πανεπιστήμιο είναι αυτό; Εμάς δεν μας ενημέρωσε κανείς για όλα αυτά.



Δεν είναι το πανεπιστήμιο, είναι η εποχή. Για να καταλάβεις, η σακούλα με τα διαφημιστικά δωράκια που έπαιρνε ο κάθε φοιτητής περιλάμβανε ένα Pot Noodle, το ναδίρ της γαστρονομίας, και καμιά δεκαριά προφυλακτικά σε ποικιλία χρωμάτων και σχεδίων, με τα συνήθη φυλλάδια περί safe sex. 

Πέρσι στο πανεπιστήμιο η σακούλα με τα δωράκια περιλάμβανε δείγματα βιολογικά αποξηραμένα φρούτα, ποδηλατικά αξεσουάρ και ΕΝΑ (1) προφυλακτικό με τα συνήθη φυλλάδια περί safe sex και εκπτωτικά κουπόνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2012)

Ακριβώς αυτά είχα καταλάβει περί κατάληψης από τα άρθρα τής (όχι τόσο ευυπόληπτης) εφημερίδας που διάβαζα. Ότι γυρίζοντας από ένα ταξίδι τριών μηνών, μπορεί να βρεις το σπίτι σου κατειλημμένο και μετά, μέχρι να τους διώξεις, περνάνε μήνες ή χρόνια, και το σπίτι σου γίνεται καλοκαιρινό από τους καταληψίες. 

Διάβασα επίσης και τη μέθοδο να βρεις πάμφθηνο σπίτι. Σου το νοικιάζουν οι ιδιοκτήτες έναντι μικρού τιμήματος, για να μένεις μέσα όσο θα λείπουν, για να μην κινδυνεύει από τους καταληψίες. Μπορεί να μείνεις ακόμα και τρία χρόνια. Μόνο μειονέκτημα ότι πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να μετακομίσεις με προειδοποίηση δύο εβδομάδων, όταν σου το ζητήσουν πίσω. Άλλο λινκ με το ίδιο πράγμα: http://www.propertyguardians.org/


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

Το φαινόμενο δεν είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένο πλέον. Άλλωστε υπάρχει αλλο κίνητρο να σου φυλάει κάποιος το σπίτι όταν λείπεις: χαμηλότερα ασφάλιστρα κλοπής κλπ.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 20, 2012)

Με αφορμή την επικαιρότητα, μερικές σκέψεις για τις εν Ελλάδι καταλήψεις.


----------



## GeorgeA (Dec 20, 2012)

Πάντως προσωπικά, δεν μπορώ να δω γιατί το squatting μπορεί να μεταφραστεί κατάληψη _*εγκαταλελειμμένου*_ χώρου.

Μεταφραστικά θα το αποκαλούσα «*κατάληψη ιδιοκτησίας*». Τίποτα παραπάνω. Η κλοπή είναι κλοπή. Τώρα αν κλέβεις αυτοκίνητο που δεν το χρησιμοποιεί ο ιδιοκτήτης του λόγω ασθένειας και το έχει αφήσει στο γκαράζ ή κλέβεις αυτοκίνητο που χρησιμοποιείται δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει τα πράγματα. Δε λέμε «κλοπή αυτοκινήτου σε ακινησία». 

Όπως αναφέρθηκε εξ άλλου, δε μιλάμε μόνο για εγκαταλελειμμένα κτίρια. 

Προσωπική άποψη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Είναι στον ορισμό της λέξης, π.χ.

Squatting consists of occupying an *abandoned* or *unoccupied* area of land and/or a building —usually residential— that the squatter does not own, rent or otherwise have lawful permission to use.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squatting


----------



## GeorgeA (Dec 20, 2012)

Καλά τα λέει ο Wiki αλλά αυτό δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Όπως προαναφέρθηκε και όπως έχω βιώσει προσωπικά, οι καταληψίες δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις. 

Στο Merriam Webster’s δίνει τον εξής ορισμό. 
Squatting: to occupy as a squatter
Squat: to live in a building or on land without the owner's permission and without paying 
▪ A family has been squatting in that house for months.


----------



## pontios (Dec 20, 2012)

GeorgeA has made a good point.

I think a former tenant living past his/her rental contract and not paying to live on the property, can(perhaps) also be considered a squatter? ..(after initially being considered a "delinquent" tenant, perhaps?).

If so (and it needs to be verified first, of course), the wiki description of the term may need to be modified (with the modifier, "otherwise") and restated as -
"squatting consists of occupying an abandoned or an _"otherwise_ "unoccupied .. "

In my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

I suppose squatting is described in various ways by local legislations, so, for a start, I plan to have a look at what UK and Greek law have to say about it.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

pontios said:


> GeorgeA has made a good point.
> 
> I think a former tenant living past his/her rental contract and not paying to live on the property, can(perhaps) also be considered a squatter? ..(after initially being considered a "delinquent" tenant, perhaps?).



Κατά βάση, όχι, γιατί, τουλάχιστον στο ΗΒ, ο νόμος προστατεύει τον ενοικιαστή. Υπάρχουν τρεις περιπτώσεις να συμβαίνει αυτό που λες (να μένει ο ενοικιαστής στο οίκημα μετά την λήξη συμβολαίου):

1. να υπάρχει προφορική συμφωνία ιδιοκτήτη-ενοικιαστή
2. να υπάρχει αμέλεια ιδιοκτήτη στην ανανέωση συμβολαίου, άσχετα αν ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να συνεχίσει να νοικιάζει στον ίδιο ή όχι (για να λήξει η περίοδος ενοικίασης πρέπει να υπάρχει συμφωνία ιδιοκτήτη-ενοικιαστή και προκαθορισμένη ημερομηνία, περιγράφεται στο συμβόλαιο ή όχι)
3. να μένει ο ενοικιαστής παράνομα, παρά την λήξη συμβολαίου, παρά την συμφωνία με τον ιδιοκτήτη και παρά την ύπαρξη προσυμφωνημένης ημερομηνίας αποχώρησης. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση ίσως να μπορεί να ονομαστεί squatter, αν και εφόσον είναι ο μόνος με πρόσβαση στον χώρο (αν έχει αλλάξει κλειδαριές).

Υπόψιν ότι στην περίπτωση (2) ο ενοικιαστής συνεχίζει να παραμένει, αν το επιθυμεί, πληρώνοντας όμως κανονικά το ενοικιαστήριο, με τους όρους του ληγμένου συμβολαίου. Δεν πρόκειται για ανανέωση γιατί ανά πάσα στιγμή το ενοικιαστήριο μπορεί να πάψει, αφού πρώτα υπάρξει γραπτή προειδοποίηση είτε από τον νοικάρη προς τον ιδιοκτήτη είτε τούμπαλιν.


----------



## pontios (Dec 21, 2012)

Συμφωνώ, Helle, αλλά απλώς (επηρεασμένος από τον Γεωργό Α) έθεσα το ερώτημα αν αυτό το squatting, ίσως, Θα πρέπει. επίσης, να περιλαμβάνει τις περιπτώσεις στις οποίες οι μισθωτές παραμένουν στο χώρο ενοικίασης, χωρίς να πληρώνουν το ενοίκιο τους . και παρ 'όλον που η συμφωνημένη περίοδος μίσθωσης έχει λήξει, προ πολλού (και εφόσον, ενδεχομένως, έχουν χάσει τα δικαιώματα τους).

Αναμένω αρνητική ετυμηγορία από τον nickel, και μια επιβεβαίωση ότι (για να θεωρηθεί Squatting) συνεπάγεται η καταπάτηση σε εγκαταλελειμμένα κτίρια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

Όχι εγκαταλελειμμένα, απλώς που δεν είναι κανείς μέσα (είτε λείπει για 10 χρόνια είτε για 10 λεπτά).


----------



## pontios (Dec 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι εγκαταλελειμμένα, απλώς που δεν είναι κανείς μέσα (είτε λείπει για 10 χρόνια είτε για 10 λεπτά).



Yes, the squatters move into unoccupied buildings (only some of which may actually be abandoned), so you make a good point.
(I forgot α "κτλ"... at the end. :inno:). ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δεν έχω βρει τι λέει η ελληνική νομοθεσία (δεν έχω ψάξει, περίμενα να έρθει από το υπερπέραν), αλλά για την Αγγλία:

In England and Wales, squatting usually refers to a person, not being the owner of a property, taking occupation of an empty house.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squatting_in_England

Ειδικότερα, ωστόσο:

*Offence of squatting in a residential building*
(1) A person commits an offence if—
(a) the person is in a residential building as a trespasser having entered it as a trespasser,
(b) the person knows or ought to know that he or she is a trespasser, and
(c) the person is living in the building or intends to live there for any period.
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2012/10/section/144/enacted

Αν ισχυριστώ ότι μου είναι απολύτως σαφές, θα λέω ψέματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω στις αγγλικές εφημερίδες, πρέπει να αποδείξει ο ιδιοκτήτης ότι μπήκαν στο σπίτι του με παράνομο τρόπο, π.χ. με διάρρηξη. Γι' αυτό, πολλοί από τους καταληψίες, μόλις θρονιάζονται σ' ένα κτίριο, αμέσως αλλάζουν την εξωτερική κλειδαριά που παραβίασαν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω στις αγγλικές εφημερίδες, πρέπει να αποδείξει ο ιδιοκτήτης ότι μπήκαν στο σπίτι του με παράνομο τρόπο, π.χ. με διάρρηξη. Γι' αυτό, πολλοί από τους καταληψίες, μόλις θρονιάζονται σ' ένα κτίριο, αμέσως αλλάζουν την εξωτερική κλειδαριά που παραβίασαν.



Όχι μόνο γι' αυτό αλλά και γιατί πρέπει να είναι οι μόνοι με κανονική πρόσβαση στο σπίτι.


----------



## pontios (Dec 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Offence of squatting in a residential building*
> (1) A person commits an offence if—
> (a) the person is in a residential building as a trespasser having entered it as a trespasser,
> (b) the person knows or ought to know that he or she is a trespasser, and
> ...



Thanks, nickel.
Also,if you click the above link, you'll see that the immediately following clause (i.e. clause 2; which I've quoted and highlighted, below) answers my earlier query on whether a tenant (delinquent or otherwise) who continues to remain on the premises, without permission,and long after the lease term has expired (i.e., who is "holding over"), should be considered a squatter... and the answer is clearly, no (at least in regards to the UK), just as Helle had predicted and expected.



> (2)The offence is not committed by a person holding over after the end of a lease or licence (even if the person leaves and re-enters the building).


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

Κι εγώ θεωρώ ότι η Βίκι υπερβάλλει με το ότι είναι ντε και καλά οι καταληψίες εγκαταλελειμμένου κτιρίου. Οποιοσδήποτε χώρος μπορεί να καταληφθεί, απλά συνήθως γίνεται όταν δεν είναι κανείς μέσα. 
Εδώ ένας δήμος δίνει τον δικό του (νομικό) ορισμό. Τον οποίο διαφοροποιεί από τον unauthorised occupant (που πληρώνει π.χ. ενοίκιο). 
A squatter is someone who occupies the property without obtaining permission of the owner, or his / her agent or the person legally entitled to be occupying it.


----------

